# Glenwood Bridge Rapid Heads Up



## okscout (Jun 8, 2017)

Wow. Thanks for the heads up.

Anyone have info on South Canyon wave..?


----------



## JPG87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I ran it (south canyon) last weekend and it was beefy but easy and fun. The water has obviously gone up considerably since then, but I drove by it today and it looked pretty washed out.


----------



## okscout (Jun 8, 2017)

I did it last Saturday at 9200... it was just as you describe, beefy, but a hoot. I scouted its from the bridge Wednesday at 14K, it looked a little washed out to me... super swift.


----------

